# First ever Job interview and its with the AA



## will930 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello there people!

On tuesday i am attending a recruitment day with the AA after having a succesful application back in feburary. I have never been to a job interview as most garages and the like have given me offers from popping a cv in and doing a test period but i have no idea what to expect with this and the job would mean a whole load to me!

All i know is that i need to dress smart so suit and boot up, but is a tie and blazer too much? I also know its a good idea to drop in the business ethos (being the 4th emergency service to our customers) but i have no idea whatelse i need to do or say!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A blazer and tie would be perfect. Going back to the days of old the AA had a reputation for smartly dressed staff and trained to salute you if you had the badge on your car, times have changed but they still appear to maintain an image.

The very best of luck.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Times may change but first impressions are a must with everything my grandad always taught me being smartly dressed gets you places was a firm beleiver in suits cufflinks etc etc but a suit and tie is never a bad thing!  best of luck!


----------



## stu... (Apr 1, 2014)

A lot of companies now do competency based interviews, they ask you a question along the lines of "Describe a time when..." and then you have to basically tell a story that fits their question. If this is the case then you want to stick to a basic STAR platform, Situation Task, Action and Result. What was the problem what did you decide to do and why / how and what was the outcome.

Follow this and your well on the right track, if they prompt you for more info dont be put off it can mean your on the right line but just need to give a little more to tick a box.

Take a drink with you, if you need a little time you can have a sip and use this to think of an answer.

Relax everyone there wants a job and they want to give someone a position, be polite and smile its a position where you will constantly be meeting strangers so first impressions are important. 

Finally have a good question for the end, somthing about future progression within the role / training is always a good shout.

Good luck


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Smart is always a good idea for an interview. I would wear a suit but a blazer would be fine. Give the shoes a good cleaning as well.

I would put a lot of effort into learning as much about the AA as you can, not just the history and break down cover but also the corporate side of things. A lot will depend on why the job will be, for example if it is pension fund manager then I would research the finances very closely, it is a customer services position then find out everything you can.

Often people will do some research and not be asked any questions but plenty of interviewers will ask what you know about them. It is amazing how many candidates have done none or very little research. 

If there is one, read and reread the job description and then read it again. Try to link your answers to the JD if possible.

I am not sure I mentioned the word 'research' often enough so just in case, spend a lot of time researching.



Good luck


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Interviews, weddings, funerals ; Far more important than what you actually wear is to look like you really made a big effort because it is important - so hair, fingernails, clean shoes etc. 

Blazer and tie is fine, just make sure it is a clean blazer and the tie is clean and tidily knotted.

Don't be afraid to say that you are nervous because you haven't been to many interviews before; They will understand and it will likely help the conversation about previous employment.

They aren't looking for someone who is skilled at interviews - they are looking for the person with the right skills for the job.

Good Luck !


----------



## Harry Kovert (Apr 5, 2014)

Remember that an interview works both ways in as much as you're there to determine if the job and the company represent a good fit for you as much as you to them.

The part of the interview, usually at the end where you're asked if you have any questions, is your chance to shine. Try and compile 3 or 4 well though out questions that are pertinent to the position you are applying for, the department you'll be working in and the company itself.

Thorough research is always appreciated as it demonstrates, along with the above, your desire in wanting to work for them.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Be smart, first impressions help, as someone above said be honest tell them you're nervous due to lack of interview experience. Don't try and blag answers if you're not sure tell them. Relax and be yourself. Good luck. 

PS no chewing gum(surprised how many times I see that)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A yellow van was sitting outside my work last week. I went up to see why he was blocking the road. 

He was inconsolable crying his eyes out. 

I think he was heading for a breakdown.


----------



## will930 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks you for your help so far, the position im going for is roadside technician, and I believe they put you thriugh the towing liscence etc as part of the training


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rightly or wrongly many interviews are appraised within the first minute, when I interviewed for chauffeurs they often were.

So walk into the room confidently but not with a swagger, look your interviewer in the eye, if more than one ditto. Firm handshake and when asked to sit,hands on your knees., every little helps.:thumb:


----------



## will930 (Apr 15, 2012)

Going back to the suit and tie issue, does a black tie and plain white shirt sound like im going to a funural? Definately racking my brains for questions because I dont want to ask stuff that will be covered simply in any training but like how long it lasts where it is etc? Thats something ive thought of and a few others!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

will930 said:


> Going back to the suit and tie issue, does a black tie and plain white shirt sound like im going to a funural? Definately racking my brains for questions because I dont want to ask stuff that will be covered simply in any training but like how long it lasts where it is etc? Thats something ive thought of and a few others!


I agree that a black tie may look a bit funeral like, so nothing fancy just a darkish tie of some description.

I didn't agree with some previous comments about going with scripted questions, as you have rightly said some maybe covered in the interview so you need to think of some during the process.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Of course the black tie could work if you are going for th 'brat pack' look. Don't over think the dress code. Plain or simple pattern tie, don't show your sense of humour via your dress code


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Kerr said:


> A yellow van was sitting outside my work last week. I went up to see why he was blocking the road.
> 
> He was inconsolable crying his eyes out.
> 
> I think he was heading for a breakdown.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

When i first read it i though the interview was with alcoholics anonymous, i was going to say turn up sober


----------

